# new ferry ?



## rugbyken (May 11, 2021)

there was talk of this last year looks as though it might happen look at the proposed date of commencement


----------



## Pauljenny (May 11, 2021)

I heard that BF was due to bring a new superferry..The Galicia, into service last December.
Did this happen ?
If so, they'll have a spare boat..
Could certainly be worth a look !


----------



## Wully (May 11, 2021)

That would put Portugal within reach for someone like me who only gets two or three weeks at most and doesn’t want to spend all that time driving. Would be interesting to see the price.


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> I heard that BF was due to bring a new superferry..The Galicia, into service last December.
> Did this happen ?
> If so, they'll have a spare boat..
> Could certainly be worth a look !


Their taking booking for it on the Spanish route now looks like its been sailing since Dec








						Brittany Ferries
					






					www.brittany-ferries.co.uk


----------



## witzend (May 11, 2021)

Found this 








						Brittany Ferries could start sailing from Plymouth to Portugal
					

The sailing company is understood to be looking at capitalising on Portugal's 'green light' status, which means people in England can travel there from May 17




					www.plymouthherald.co.uk


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2021)

As Portugal has hinted they could drop the 90 day requirement this would be a good way to travel for people wishing to exceed the 90 days. Perhaps a email to BF to support the route may be in order


----------



## John H (May 12, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> I heard that BF was due to bring a new superferry..The Galicia, into service last December.
> Did this happen ?
> If so, they'll have a spare boat..
> Could certainly be worth a look !


Yes it did - we came back on it in late March.


----------



## John H (May 12, 2021)

witzend said:


> As Portugal has hinted they could drop the 90 day requirement this would be a good way to travel for people wishing to exceed the 90 days. Perhaps a email to BF to support the route may be in order


Don't get your hopes up - the only way Portugal - or any other member state - could relax the 90 day rule would be to leave the Schengen Zone - and they aren't going to do that. If you follow up any references to such a proposed relaxation it is always linked to taking out residency and for that you need an address in Portugal and there are major financial implications, including paying Portuguese tax. Also, now that we have left the EU, an application for residency may not necessarily be accepted.


----------



## REC (May 12, 2021)

A D7 visa would give five years before the issue of taking residency comes up. It is taken for one year, then renewable for two lots of two years. Bit of a faff, but an option till Portugal work out a visa to allow longer stays.


----------



## John H (May 12, 2021)

REC said:


> A D7 visa would give five years before the issue of taking residency comes up. It is taken for one year, then renewable for two lots of two years. Bit of a faff, but an option till Portugal work out a visa to allow longer stays.


https://www.belionpartners.com/port...MI3vqSwqnE8AIV2drVCh25qQArEAAYASAAEgKnyPD_BwE 

As you can see from the above link, it is not a simple process and involves having a permanent address (which you may buy or rent) and if you follow the link through it says that pensions paid in the home country are liable to a flat rate tax of 10% in Portugal on top of any tax paid in the UK!


----------



## REC (May 12, 2021)

John H said:


> https://www.belionpartners.com/port...MI3vqSwqnE8AIV2drVCh25qQArEAAYASAAEgKnyPD_BwE
> 
> As you can see from the above link, it is not a simple process and involves having a permanent address (which you may buy or rent) and if you follow the link through it says that pensions paid in the home country are liable to a flat rate tax of 10% in Portugal on top of any tax paid in the UK!


Think you will find that the 10% is for those registered as NHR (optional) and permanent residents.
"Under the new rules, net pension income received by individuals who have been granted NHR status, if the income is not deemed income from a Portuguese source, will now be subject to a flat 10-percent income tax rate. A tax credit will be available for the tax paid abroad, limited to the taxes due in Portugal for such income. "
For the first five years till permanent residence applied for (if you do) the visa just covers you for staying as long as you want. At least that is how it was explained to me by SEF. A friend recently applied and used a rental address as where they were to reside. The process took 8 weeks and main issue was getting a bank account. 
The point of this is that there are minimal requirements for staying in Portugal for the first five years ( seven days year one and fourteen remaining years ) which seems to be the best temporary option for those who actually don't want/need permanent residence. I have permanent residence but may give it up and apply for a D7, Five years is probably as long as we want to still be travelling between countries. Maybe Portugal will come up with a better visa for their second home owners in particular.


----------



## John H (May 12, 2021)

REC said:


> Think you will find that the 10% is for those registered as NHR (optional) and permanent residents.
> "Under the new rules, net pension income received by individuals who have been granted NHR status, if the income is not deemed income from a Portuguese source, will now be subject to a flat 10-percent income tax rate. A tax credit will be available for the tax paid abroad, limited to the taxes due in Portugal for such income. "
> For the first five years till permanent residence applied for (if you do) the visa just covers you for staying as long as you want. At least that is how it was explained to me by SEF. A friend recently applied and used a rental address as where they were to reside. The process took 8 weeks and main issue was getting a bank account.
> The point of this is that there are minimal requirements for staying in Portugal for the first five years ( seven days year one and fourteen remaining years ) which seems to be the best temporary option for those who actually don't want/need permanent residence. I have permanent residence but may give it up and apply for a D7, Five years is probably as long as we want to still be travelling between countries. Maybe Portugal will come up with a better visa for their second home owners in particular.


It is the need for an address that seems to me to be the main problem. Presumably, you cannot just rent a house for the application and then let it slide. Surely you need to show that you are buying or renting a permanent residence. At least that is the way I read it and if it is simply a device to get round the 90 day rule, how does Schengen allow it to happen?


----------



## witzend (May 16, 2021)

Watching a place in the sun today a estate agent mentioned a 10 yr tax holiday for anyone relocating to Portugal


----------

